# Experimental Workout/Training



## LoneRider (May 9, 2009)

I recently re-watched the Human Weapon episode on Muay Thai and just dreamed up a workout that works four of the eight striking points of MT (A good style to learn for MMA I seem to remember).

 The workout in question is 30 minutes of the following:

 30 seconds of bag work (punch combos) followed by...
 30 seconds of shadow boxing with 2.5 lbs/1.5 lbs dumbbells...
 30 seconds of bag work (elbow attacks)...
 30 seconds of shadow boxing (elbow work) with the same dumbells as earlier.

 Reapeat above sequence for thirty minutes then do thirty minutes of cardio exercise for a good wind down...

 Any thoughts on this particular workout? The aim is both conditioning and working my technique of the top four striking points (I'm more a puncher/elbower than a kicker when it comes to striking).


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (May 9, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> 30 seconds of shadow boxing with 2.5 lbs/1.5 lbs dumbbells...
> 30 seconds of shadow boxing (elbow work) with the same dumbells as earlier.



Sounds good. Whats up with the dumbbells? They to increase speed? If so maybe a speedbag would be better as the jury seems to be out (and probably always will be out) on whether weighted striking (and water resistance striking) adds speed.


----------



## LoneRider (May 9, 2009)

Speed is the intent. Unfortuantely we don't have a speed bag on our base gym and on deployment one doesn't really have a lot of options other than what the gym has available.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 10, 2009)

google crossfit. In alot of ways, what you're describing sounds like crossfit (which if done well is a beastly workout).


----------



## LoneRider (May 10, 2009)

Crossfit's pretty much all I use these days for training.


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 10, 2009)

I love crossfit's workouts.  They kick my *** everytime!!


----------



## Skpotamus (May 10, 2009)

I would drop the weights personally.  HOlding weights up won't make you punch any faster, the weight wants to pull your arms down, not prevent them from extending.  I have seen people get some results from using exercise bands and punching with them.  

Honestly though, I'd just do the bag routine and shadow sparring.  I'd also focus a lot more on what I'm not as good at to get more well rounded.  Try to make a current weakness a future strength.  

Check out rossboxing.com for some workout ideas, he has some vids on his website with heavybag workouts and a bunch of other stuff. Very crossfit style, but specific for boxers and fighters.


----------



## LoneRider (May 16, 2009)

I wound up not using the weights but got good results with shadow boxing. Am I doing something wrong if I'm skinning my elbows on the heavy bag? Am I not hitting right?


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 20, 2009)

You may not be driving through enough...if you're to far away from the bag and are kind of grazing it you will skin.  If you are at the proper range and are driving through, you shouldn't skin.


----------



## LoneRider (May 25, 2009)

That's a relief to know. I'd hate to have to show up at the aid station looking like a bloody accident victim and explain to the battalion surgeon that I was working out. 

 I remember an old boxing coach of mine said the only time you should throw hooks is if you're close enough to kiss someone (weird way to put it, I know, but that ensured our fighters never forgot it). So I'm assuming elbow attacks are much the same way, being at close range, right?


----------

